# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo leef je gezond de lente tegemoet

## FRANCOIS580

Zo leef je gezond de lente tegemoet

*Na een lange, vochtige en gure winter met grote temperatuurschommelingen kijkt iedereen ongetwijfeld de nakende lente tegemoet. We willen zo vlug mogelijk kunnen genieten van het eerste, deugddoende lentezonnetje. Maar wat kunnen we in het vooruitzicht daarvan doen om met onze winterslaap eindelijk te stoppen en vol energie en met een bruisend gevoel de lente in te stappen? Hoe zorg je voor een extra energie- boost om volop te genieten van de zon, de bloemetjes en de bijtjes?*


Vooraleer je ka genieten van het milde lentezonnetje moet je eerst de maartse buien en aprilse grillen trotseren. Dat geeft je de tijd je gezondheid en lichamelijke conditie op peil te brengen. Daar zijn zelfs geen grote inspanningen voor nodig. Je levensstijl aanpassen is meestal voldoende om je energieker te voelen dan ooit.

*Spijsvertering in balans met gemberthee*

Je lichaam is als een verbrandingsmotor. Hun prestaties hangen af van de brandstof die ze krijgen. Zonder aangepaste brandstof (voeding) gaat je motor sputteren en wordt je ziek. Hoe beter de kwaliteit van de brandstof die je gebruikt, hoe beter je lichaam de broodnodige voedingsstoffen kan opnemen en absorberen. 



Na een tijd voel je als herboren en ontwaak je uit je winterslaap. Blijft je spijsvertering sputteren en is je darmflora uit balans, dan worden steeds minder afvalstoffen afgevoerd. Je geraakt vlugger vermoeid en voelt je lusteloos. Je brengt je spijsvertering en darmflora weer in evenwicht door een gezond ontbijt, bij voorkeur bestaande uit licht verteerbaar en opwekkend eten en drinken. Een kop hete gemberthee met wortelsap is daarvoor bijzonder geschikt. Gember zal je opgenomen voedsel beter verbranden.

*Grootste maaltijd voor 's middags*

Je lichaam presteert vooral op het ritme van de zon. Die staat 's middags op haar hoogste punt. Je spijsvertering produceert dan ook de meeste warmte en energie, meteen het beste moment van de dag om voedsel op de juiste manier te verteren. Je voelt je weer energiek genoeg om de dag verder te zetten. Nuttig je belangrijke maaltijd 's middags als het kan, en eet .../...


*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Nora

Ik dacht altijd dat ontbijt de belangrijkste maaltijd was. Ik heb me daar nooit prettig bij gevoeld. Ik vind fruit altijd lekker als ontbijt. Ik vind het dus wel logische klinken om 's middags als belangrijk te zien.

----------

